# Nuts working a triple(video)



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

Ok guys, I know I missed alot of dog work and both kill shots, but I was trying to do it all myself and it is freaking hard when they are 3 steps!!! Be gentle.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job for having to multi-task! Give Nutts a pat on the head he did a great job!


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

ive seen guys that can do it all themselves and never miss anything. i guess im just not that guy.lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looked like you needed a sawed off shotgun right at the beginning, lol !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

No kidding....self defense all the way LOL

Don't you worry about the dog when he's out of site? Getting ganged up on?


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

The very last thing I worry about is my dog getting in a bind.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

that is his job, the only thing i dont like when he is out of sight is when a coyote comes in from a different direction and i got to shoot him without seeing any dog work from that particular coyote.

i want him working coyotes out of sight or not. he will eventually come back. he can either be good at it or git bit alot!! lol. hasnt been bit too bad yet, just nipped a few times.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

about 3 weeks ago he was gone for about 10 minutes after winding something. we he came in sight he was about 600 yards away and running as fast as he could, tongue dragging. 3 coyotes came out chasing him and he brought them to 40 yards........ I missed!!! lol


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Tell them how much bacon wrapped hamburger you had in your pockets.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

a pound in each pocket!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

If that worked I'd use it. LOL At least I could have the occasional snack.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

i just get a bite of coyote every now and then.lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

jglynn said:


> about 3 weeks ago he was gone for about 10 minutes after winding something. we he came in sight he was about 600 yards away and running as fast as he could, tongue dragging. 3 coyotes came out chasing him and he brought them to 40 yards........ I missed!!! lol


he was probably thinking " i did my job and YOU MISSED,whats up with that"


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing- Nutts deserves an extra treat!


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

Well, I fed him. I guess that counts.lol. Not many treats around my house besides some dinner scrps and some deer meat i keep frozen that i throw to them from time to time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice video, You need a camera man !


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

yes or a shooter!! i dont seem to do both well.lol


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

i promise to have a good video after this weekend. i have a guy coming to do all the shooting and will free me up to run the camera and have both hand free.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I look forward to it !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wha!! That looks fun-----Thanks for sharing----Shoot'em dead next :hunter: time*


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

i got 2 of the 3. i hate that i couldnt find the 2nd one though.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Great stuff! I'd bet you won't have much trouble getting a partner (beside the dog) to help with either video or shooting.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

My wife usually goes with me, but can't go in the mornings much because of work. Hope to get some good action this weekend. Got the whole weekend planned on some prime spots!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Do the dogs get mad when you miss? I know this sounds silly but, I hunted with a spaniel that would quit if you missed a bird. Maybe it was just poor training. It was hilarious though.......


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, can't believe how those the dog pulled those coyotes into your lap. Glad you shot 2 of the 3. Looks like the dog is sure enjoying his part.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Great video : )

Mark


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Wait a minuet.....you send your dog out like he's lost and has no friends to get chased by a pack of Coyotes. That is awesome stuff I just learned something else from you guy's.

Nutts you the man!

Standing-by for the weekend shots.


----------



## jglynn (Aug 2, 2012)

I didn't get alot of the good stuff. As you will be able to see, it got pretty hairy pretty quick and I had to go from trying to film, to trying to protect my dog.

Enjoy


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice work

your dog sure seems to enjoy each and every new chew toy he gets his jaws on

love it


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

Hmm.. My iPad wont load this vid on utube.. Guess I need to try another computer.


----------

